
Ask HN: Ubuntu desktop virtualizion service? - m52go
I run 2 VMs: one to access sensitive accounts, and another to access risky&#x2F;questionable sites.<p>Every month, I reset the images to their original snapshots to get rid of any vulnerabilities.<p>Is there a cloud service that will let me spawn new desktops that I can remotely connect to, instead of having to run VMs on my own machine?
======
PaulHoule
You can do it yourself with AWS, Azure, etc. There are many ways to set it up,
see

[https://www.bing.com/search?q=ubuntu+remote+desktop+aws](https://www.bing.com/search?q=ubuntu+remote+desktop+aws)

It is affordable so long as (1) you turn the machine off when you are not
using it, and (2) you don't allocate a huge amount of storage. It is easy to
attach a 500GB volume but you pay for that even when the server is shut down;
the cost for 10GB of storage is almost nothing in comparison.

~~~
m52go
Hey thanks, I tried searching but couldn't put the right words together. This
is helpful.

------
billconan
[https://www.paperspace.com/](https://www.paperspace.com/)

